# My energetic pup



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

That last photo made me laugh looks like he found the biggest stick he could carry🤣. If he's anything like mine was he will do it anytime he gets a chance. If he's pulling you all over the place look into the gentle leader a very good traning device to break the habit. You can even use it in conjunction with your current harness and 2 leads. Having the power to turn their head back towards you slows them right up. He's such a cutie very beautiful coloration 🤠


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! Aren't we all just a little obsessed! 🤣


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Isn’t he a good looking pup. I was totally obsessed with my poodle (uh still am..) even though he exhausted me 😆💛🐩


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Heartland2022 said:


> That last photo made me laugh looks like he found the biggest stick he could carry🤣. If he's anything like mine was he will do it anytime he gets a chance. If he's pulling you all over the place look into the gentle leader a very good traning device to break the habit. You can even use it in conjunction with your current harness and 2 leads. Having the power to turn their head back towards you slows them right up. He's such a cutie very beautiful coloration 🤠


Ahahaha its exactly what it is! Mister man isn't interested in the small sticks. Oh I will definitely have a look at it then! He's pretty good on the leash but does tend to pull me over sometimes when he gets a bit excited. 
Thank you!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Isn’t he a good looking pup. I was totally obsessed with my poodle (uh still am..) even though he exhausted me 😆💛🐩


How could we not be obsessed with them?


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Isn’t he a good looking pup. I was totally obsessed with my poodle (uh still am..) even though he exhausted me 😆💛🐩


How could we not be obsessed with them?


----------



## bibbithscott240 (4 mo ago)

Charliethespoo said:


> Charlie was born on the 1st of June, I remember when we first got him home we thought "wow! What a quiet pup. He's so calm and gentle".
> 
> Little did we know that when Charlie would get confortable, a couple days after, he was going to become a little tornado...
> He's also very sweet, sometimes.. when he's tired or has just woken up
> ...


My Jock was born on 4 June is also a chocolate poodle could be twins looks exactly like him not sure how to send picture but will do


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

bibbithscott240 said:


> My Jock was born on 4 June is also a chocolate poodle could be twins looks exactly like him not sure how to send picture but will do


Oh wow they do look very similar! Jock is adorable


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie seems to prefer sleeping on the floor than on his bed! What a weird pup


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

This is what Charlie does when he notices his water bowl is empty. He will lay down, put his paws around it, and give me the puppy stare.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Haha! Aren't we all just a little obsessed! 🤣


Here... hang about, speak for yourself!!!
Oh... well, hmmmmm.....
I better have a think about that


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

'What a weird pup'
Nah, par for the course


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

I think Charlie liked his walk


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Very seasonal. The "headless" poodle-man!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Favourite games to play in the park: chasing birds, chasing birds, chasing birds... sometimes playing fetch, chasing birds


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Charliethespoo said:


> Favourite games to play in the park: chasing birds, chasing birds, chasing birds... sometimes playing fetch, chasing birds


Did you say birds? Must be a poodle thing 🤯😅 A-well, a bird, bird, bird, well-a bird is the word! Put some phesant scent on it go and hide my bird.


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie LOVES to play fetch... but still hasn't understood the concept of actually bringing the stick back 🤣 he thinks I then have to chase him! 









19 October 2022







youtube.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Trade him a treat for it. He'll bring it back then!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie was very excited to discover a new park today! He played with a dog and the other dogs owner told me he was a very good boy for his age. Definitely a proud mom moment... even though I wish he was this good at home 😂
Working on it!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Every night, Charlie likes to sleep in his own bed.
But every single day, he wakes up at about 6am, and crawls into our bed asking for cuddles, only to fall asleep again. He stays about 1 hour like that, every morning, and I don't think it will ever not make my heart melt 🥰

This morning cuddles with my partner; he fell asleep like that.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Charliethespoo said:


> Every night, Charlie likes to sleep in his own bed.
> But every single day, he wakes up at about 6am, and crawls into our bed asking for cuddles, only to fall asleep again. He stays about 1 hour like that, every morning, and I don't think it will ever not make my heart melt 🥰
> 
> This morning cuddles with my partner; he fell asleep like that.


Perfect! 😍 Best of both worlds!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie had a nice walk today. We took the bus (just a few stops) to my partner and I's favourite park, Charlie hadn't been yet. It just looks amazing in autumn.

We met another poodle which I was super excited about as I never meet any in real life 🥰

Also, its been so hard taking photos of him as his hair has gotten so long and on most pics I can't see his eyes. But tomorrow he's going to the groomers, finally!!! 🥳


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie went to the groomers today. Here is the photo the groomers took, I haven't managed to get a proper one of his face yet but I think they did a great job! Now he's asleep so it will have to wait for tomorrow


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Charlie's coat looks so plush!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charmed said:


> Charlie's coat looks so plush!


It really is! I can't stop touching it 😂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Charliethespoo said:


> It really is! I can't stop touching it 😂


I know what you mean 🤣!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

It was a very nice day today for Charlie 🥰


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Yesterday Charlie moved into his new home. My partner and I had to leave him with a dog sitter during the day so we could move all our stuffs from the old flat to the new one! I think it went really well for him 🥰 

I think it was a bit weird for him to come into his new home but he's settling well!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Help!! We've got a bear in the house!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't worry... 
Be Happy!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

"What? You're taking a bath without me??"


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

I remember thinking when we first got Charlie that he wasn't a cuddly dog at all! He didn't like being petted that much, much preferred his own space; which we respected!
The change was _so _sudden, he's become so cuddly overnight at about 5 months old and we're loving it 🥰


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

I think Charlie likes my partners magic tricks 😅😂


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie waiting for the train like a good city boy 🤣


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Its been snowing in Berlin! And Charlie's first time seeing snow. I think he's been loving it but we've had to limit the duration of our walks as its gotten super cold and I'm afraid it could be too cold for him. I'm considering buying him some boots but I'm not sure how useful they would be 🤣


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie's growing more and more and this little face makes me melt


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Charlie's life lately ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Living the good life! He looks very happy! That's a lot of coat to manage! He looks great!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Living the good life! He looks very happy! That's a lot of coat to manage! He looks great!


It is a lot to manage 😂 and this month our groomers were extra busy, so we got an appointment quite later than normal which isn't making it easier ahahah


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My goodness, he’s so adorable. Up to you of course, but a shaved face makes less mess, drinking and eating. P.S. Ich liebe Berlin, und dein Pudel.


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

Mfmst said:


> My goodness, he’s so adorable. Up to you of course, but a shaved face makes less mess, drinking and eating. P.S. Ich liebe Berlin, und dein Pudel.


We are really considering the shaved face, as it seems much more practical, but loving the fuzzy face very much as well 😂 tough decision! 
Thank you!!


----------



## Charliethespoo (4 mo ago)

I had forgotten to post this picture but I thought I had to 🤣 
It was very very cold in Berlin about a month ago, but we REALLY wanted to go to the Christmas markets with Charlie! So we tried to improvise with some boots and one of my turtle necks. 
My boyfriend REFUSED to let him go out like this, but we got a good laugh out of it 🤣 we got told he looks like Steve Jobs ahahah


----------

